# Ryobi vs Rigid circular saw



## TheMiterCut (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

My neighbor has been bugging me about which circular saw he should get but I honestly can't advise him here because he's comparing a bunch of cheap ones and I usually get the more expensive ones so I guess I'll never know if I would have been just as well off with a cheaper one or not. 

Anyway he wanted to know if he could get away with the cheap Ryobi or not. I dunno why he couldn't ask here, he's old and bad with computers. If someone knows the difference between the Ryobi and Rigid (or other) you can just tell him here: http://clevertalkers.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=119 His name is Joe. Anyway thanks to anyone that helps out so he'd stop bugging me about it :whistling2:


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

Sure way not,unless he plans on building a house or something
a 40 buck saw with a good blade is all most homeowner's need..


----------

